# Newly moved to Torbay, UK.



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello
I have recently moved back to South Devon, UK and I wondered if any members living close by might like to recommend or form a knit n natter group??
I will be glad to hear from everyone interested........


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Welcome back to the UK. I belong to a knit and natter group which meets in my local library. If they do not have one you could maybe suggest they start one. Wednesday morning is the best morning of my week. Good luck.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hi from northeast England hope you find a group soon .I know there are a few people on this site from your part of the uk maybe they will be able to point you in the right direction


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm a bit too far to help you form a group but I can say Hello and welcome to the KP group from Michigan, USA.


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi there

I have been dreaming of moving back to the UK. I searched online and there is an organisation with a list of groups all over the country.

If you belong to a group it might be a good idea to put the details on the site, so new members can find you, 

Try this link. I googled 'knitting groups in the UK'.

ukhandknitting.com/groups_directory.php

patinjapan


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Howdy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hope you find a friend close to you to knit with!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome from upstate NY. you have many friends here we are all a knitting group. lol lol


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

patinjapan said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have been dreaming of moving back to the UK. I searched online and there is an organisation with a list of groups all over the country.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much Pat in Japan. Great idea. I will check it out. :thumbup:


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

RESULT. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

There is a group every Wednesday morning in walking distance of my flat. 

Pat in Japan is a HERO.  
Thank you.


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

I suggest you go onto www.ravelry.com click on groups, enter Torbay and some from Devon will come up on screen, there may be one in your area.I am sorry I don't know your area


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

I live in Exeter; not quite Torbay, but not too far off. Happy to meet and chat sometime. I don't know where your closest group might be, but there is at least one I know of here, at Village Yarns in Whipton.


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

BlueTressym said:


> I live in Exeter; not quite Torbay, but not too far off. Happy to meet and chat sometime. I don't know where your closest group might be, but there is at least one I know of here, at Village Yarns in Whipton.


Thanks for your reply BlueTressym. Inevitably Whipton is on the far side of Exeter, but yes, it would be nice to meet up perhaps. I will message you if I am coming up for shopping.


----------



## josie53 (Dec 19, 2011)

i think that HOBBYCRAFT in Newton Abbot has a knit and natter but i am not quite sure when it is


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

mowsehowse said:


> Thank you SO much Pat in Japan. Great idea. I will check it out. :thumbup:


So happy to help. Just love being a hero. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

BlueTressym said:


> I live in Exeter; not quite Torbay, but not too far off. Happy to meet and chat sometime. I don't know where your closest group might be, but there is at least one I know of here, at Village Yarns in Whipton.


I was thinking of moving to Exeter when I return to the UK as my son is living there, he`s decided to move to London next year though. I checked out the knitting groups and found one that meets in a pub, perfect booze and craft, what could be better.


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

patinjapan said:


> I was thinking of moving to Exeter when I return to the UK as my son is living there, he`s decided to move to London next year though. I checked out the knitting groups and found one that meets in a pub, perfect booze and craft, what could be better.


Ooh, do tell!


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Devon

Cr'after Dark

Come along, bring your crafts to do in the pub and meet other local crafters and designers. All Welcome.

When: monthly

Time: 8.00pm

Where: City Gate Pub,1 Iron Bridge, Exeter EX4 3RB

Click here to contact Pippa for further information

Click here for details of workshops


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

I found this group on UK handknitters site.

Cr'after Dark

Come along, bring your crafts to do in the pub and meet other local crafters and designers. All Welcome.

When: monthly

Time: 8.00pm

Where: City Gate Pub,1 Iron Bridge, Exeter EX4 3RB

Click here to contact Pippa for further information

Click here for details of workshops[/quote]


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

I went along this evening (Monday) to a session that is held weekly at the White Hart in South Street. 7.30-9.00-ish. Started as KnitStop group but has carried on independently. 

Do you have a link to the Cr'after Dark? I couldn't find it on Google :O I wouldn't mind knowing as I live just along the road from the City Gate pub.


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

BlueTressym said:


> Do you have a link to the Cr'after Dark? I couldn't find it on Google :O I wouldn't mind knowing as I live just along the road from the City Gate pub.


Perhaps you could drop into the City Gate and enquire Kit??


----------



## BlueTressym (Nov 23, 2012)

Fair point.


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

BlueTressym said:


> Fair point.


This is the website, I don`t know if you have to remove anything to make it work!!

http://www.ukhandknitting.com/groups_directory.php

patinjapan


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

it worked for me :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

patinjapan said:


> This is the website:
> http://www.ukhandknitting.com/groups_directory.php
> 
> patinjapan


I went to the group in Paignton this morning. Couldn't stop long today, but glad I went and hope to go again next week.

Thanks SO much Pat in Japan. :thumbup:


----------

